
The 501 Productivity: Bolting Out The Door At 5:01 PM - MarlonPro
http://www.productivitybits.com/the-501-productivity-bolting-out-the-door-at-501-pm
======
cynthiaherald
Well-defined goals are key to actually getting quality work done for the day.

~~~
MarlonPro
so true!

